

Polymer 1.0 is released by Google (Production Ready) - lauyuen
http://www.polymer-project.org

======
zxcvcxz
Is the site really unresponsive for anyone else? It seems like I have to click
a lot of things twice to get the click to register and there is always a
noticeable delay after the click waiting for the next page/view to load.

